# Simplest 29 Gallon Stocking Recommendation



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I know 29 G is a totally small Cichlid tank. I'm looking for a super simple stocking recommendation.

I am looking for:

Species recommendation

# of each species

Thanks,

TCO


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There are some good suggestions in our 29/20 gallon COOKIE CUTTER.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

Any pros and cons for using 6 gold ocellatus and 5 or 6 brichardi?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tall Cool One said:


> Any pros and cons for using 6 gold ocellatus and 5 or 6 brichardi?


The ocellatus will end up dead, and you'll probably just have a pair of brichardi and their babies. 

Pros... the brichardi pair and their babies will look pretty good.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Tall Cool One said:
> 
> 
> > Any pros and cons for using 6 gold ocellatus and 5 or 6 brichardi?
> ...


I had a single brichard in a previous attempt in a mixed tank. It is a beautiful fish. I have a navy blue background and it looked good in my tank.

I just read your profile on the brichardi. If I go with a species tank of brichardi, how many should I purchase?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I had 2 brichardi in my 55g. mainly mbuna tank. I thought they were pairing up so I got a 29g. tank for them but before I got them in it I had an accident with the heater and lost one of the brichardi  . I think you're making a great choice with them. I'd get maybe 5-9 of them to ensure you get a pair and don't be surprised if they kill off the others once a pair forms. Maybe someone with more experience will recommend you don't need as many but with my luck, I think I'd get more than 5.


----------

